# Name that plant...



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Got a couple bunches of this at the lfs today- newly arrived and not labelled. I'm guessing _Ludwigia palustris_ 'green'?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's not _Ludwigia palustris_. Of that I'm sure.

I want to say_ Alternanthera ficoidea_ (not aquatic), but I can't be sure yet.

Can you take a shot of a single stem and maybe a leaf?


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmm. I was wondering about the very woody stems- they do have the _Alternanthera_ look to them. If that's what it is, it'll have to go back. Curses upon my impulse buying tendencies!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, that's what it looks like to me. I don't know why they keep selling that one as aquatic.


----------

